# A new prepping item



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

We all know people who get butt hurt easily. We even have a few of these on this board. Now there is a first aid kit for that.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Contents? 
A crying towel
Tissue to dry the tears
and soothing balm for a chapped ass?


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

"includes 6 tampons" lol!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Also a multi use teddy bear,
They could either hug it tightly while weeping or kick the fuzz off of it in a fit.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Also a blankey to hold while they suck their thumb.
And a mat to place on the ground before they throw their temper tantrums.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

You all aren't right. What no booze to drown their sorrows?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> You all aren't right.


And your point is.....................what?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I got to get me one of those. In the meantime I still go ole school and use my handy dandy bitch slap across of the face, but I'm looking to modernize.








:mrgreen:


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Shot lemonade out of my nose! *Instant pain* XD


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't forget the prepper diaper to go with it, cause some people tend to shit themselves every time someone disagrees.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

And a binky.


----------



## Reptilicus (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice find Inceptor!! Lord, I would go broke if I handed these out to everyone I knew that needed one! As Jack Nicholson said in "A Few Good Men" "YOU CAN"T HANDLE THE TRUTH"


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, for adults I understand your put downs, bout how about the kids. A lot of the SHTF events we try to plan for will very traumatic. Children will be greatly affected. One thing that seems to make kids (based on first time camping with small kids) is to give each there own flashlight. But they need to know that they shouldn't abuse it for a myriad of reasons, including security. A teddy bear might not be a bad idea or any favorite toy. Plan on ways to keep them occupied when work is done. Books, puzzles, board games, etc.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Ok, for adults I understand your put downs, bout how about the kids. A lot of the SHTF events we try to plan for will very traumatic. Children will be greatly affected. One thing that seems to make kids (based on first time camping with small kids) is to give each there own flashlight. But they need to know that they shouldn't abuse it for a myriad of reasons, including security. A teddy bear might not be a bad idea or any favorite toy. Plan on ways to keep them occupied when work is done. Books, puzzles, board games, etc.


Ah but see, this thread IS about adults. Adults get butt hurt while children simply don't understand.

We all know that the children are different. They will require more work and understanding. Kids can and will require more attention. That's to be expected. Kids will need us to help them get through the bad stuff. They have no inkling of how we got to that point and what it will take to overcome. That's the job of parents. Children still need to be taught how to make choices and how to decide what the right choices are.

Adults on the other hand have made their choices. If they have chosen wrong and get butt hurt, well, that's their problem. They have decided to ignore the obvious and get upset when it doesn't agree with their philosophy or they don't get their way. Sorry, but sometimes you get the bear, sometimes the bear gets you. They need to get over it.

If I could make life go the way I wanted, I would be rich and good looking. I am neither but I deal with it. I am comfortable with me.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> Don't forget the prepper diaper to go with it, cause some people tend to shit themselves every time someone disagrees.


I almost shit myself laughing! :lol:


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL I like that I liked that a lot


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What? I didn't see Midol listed!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I hope it contains a small vacuum cleaner and instructions on removing sand from the vagina area


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

also need a douche bag kit..it contains a hammer and a chisel


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Nice find, but anyone who doesn't agree with me is clearly an idiot, so my feelings don't get hurt at all.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

definitely good for field issues. if you set up any type of government though, you will need proper paperwork. make sure you also have this form in case you have any disgruntled people in your community


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

baught this at Target, long before the fiasco. Put it on my desk, boss said it wasnt a good idea, so I keep it in the toolbox.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

The economy kit: A box of tampons, A bottle of Midol, And a get well card.

(I actually gave this to an ex once...)


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

cleaning up around the shop, and saw this man sized tampon, dubbed it a manpon. For the really big vag's on here.


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Deebo said:


> cleaning up around the shop, and saw this man sized tampon, dubbed it a manpon. For the really big vag's on here.
> View attachment 6038


Note to self: No more drinking while reading on this forum!

(That lemon aid hurts...)


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is something that we all can use sooner or latter when talking to other expert preppers.


----------



## remcbride (Nov 10, 2013)

inceptor said:


> We all know people who get butt hurt easily. We even have a few of these on this board. Now there is a first aid kit for that.
> 
> View attachment 5933


When these show up on amazon prime , I'm getting a truckload of them .. with free shipping


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Punching bag would be a lot better gift..


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

It can't be easy fitting a shoulder to cry on in that little tin can?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Derma-Redi said:


> It can't be easy fitting a shoulder to cry on in that little tin can?


lmao a self inflating blow up doll will work


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How about a pair of steel balls for next time along with a recording of Bill Clinton saying "I feel your pain"?


----------

